# Phonewatch sensor - new windows / doors



## sulo (8 Jan 2010)

Hi All
Just wanted to see if anyone has any feedback on this.

We got new windows / doors recently.

We have ONE sensor from our old door (still on the wooden frame off door) - window fitters gave it to us and said we'd need to get our installer to re install for us.

We have rang eircom phonewatch - who are charging 110 to come out and put the sensor onto the new door.

Is there an alternative option? 110 seems quite steep.
Can we do this ourselves? Anyone else come across this scenario?


----------



## colm (8 Jan 2010)

You will need the engineer code to reinstall or add devices to the system.
More importantly is the issues this will cause for your home insurance cover. If you are claiming a discount  for a system conforming to  EN50131 your interferance will invalidate that certification and in turn my invalidate any future claims.


----------



## alt1 (2 Aug 2010)

sulo said:


> Hi All
> Just wanted to see if anyone has any feedback on this.
> 
> We got new windows / doors recently.
> ...



Hi sulo,

If you open the sensor your alarm will activate. Entering your user code will turn this off. Fix the sensor plus the magnet to the new door and close up the sensor, this will clear the tamper fault and the alarm will work as normal.


----------

